# Legislation against Tail Docking....



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

FYI... http://open.nysenate.gov/legislation/bill/A3428-2013


: : : : : : : :


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

;D ;D ;D Super... Those people have too much free time on their hands. 

smells like PETA? It does, it does.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Another stupid law that "law abiding citizens" will have to determine:

*Do I go with what I know is just and makes common sense or do I follow the "law."*

Looks like another "law" I may need to break in the future. :-\ - RBD

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/11/reasoning-for-vizsla-tail-docking.html

I liked the comment to the NY proposed bill of vet tech Judy Zeigler:



> As a licensed veterinary technician there are far more important matters to be taken into consideration before making tail docking illegal. De-clawing cats is far more painful and cruel than docking a 3-4 day old puppy's tail whose neurological system isn't even totally developed. Tail docking has a purpose, to keep dogs from injuring their tails when working. My husband is in law enforcement and his K9 partner fractured her tail from wagging vigorously against hard objects and it had to be docked at 7 years of age. Much more of a procedure than a puppy at 3-4 days of age. Please reconsider making tail docking illegal!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Another example of "feel good" legislation that would do absolutely nothing...


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE is my first docked pup - 50/50 on my opinion - with a hard hunting pup it's the dew claws that matter - a bloody tail tip or a missing dew claw - the dew claw takes the pup out of the field - my problem when we start legislation against owners that know more about the the breed !!!!!!!!!!!! all is lost - the least they can do is let the PUP Vote !!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The sad deal is without public outcry, this will become law.
Lets put this into perspective.
I can have my newborn son circumcised, but it would be against the law to dock a puppies tail.
Is it just me, or are the crazies coming out of the woodwork? Whatever happened to people using common sense? They just need to get a life, instead of trying to control everyone else's.
I love my dog, but its a dog. The US is going down the toilet, and this is what lawmakers are wasting their time on. Some of these people need a reality check.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

The same sponsors of the bill have also introduced a bill preventing the docking the tails of horses and cattle! When did this become a problem? Is being a senator in NY like being a professor at a university? Professors must publish X number of articles in journals to retain tenure. As a NY senator do you have to introduce X number of bills to retain your tenure? That would be a reasonable explanation of this moronic legislation. Better than admitting that NY elected morons to the senate!


----------



## Flint14 (Nov 1, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> The sad deal is without public outcry, this will become law.
> Lets put this into perspective.
> I can have my newborn son circumcised, but it would be against the law to dock a puppies tail.
> Is it just me, or are the crazies coming out of the woodwork? Whatever happened to people using common sense? They just need to get a life, instead of trying to control everyone else's.
> I love my dog, but its a dog. The US is going down the toilet, and this is what lawmakers are wasting their time on. Some of these people need a reality check.


I was told it was cosmetic surgery to have my (then) newborn son circumcised. The nurses were extremely mean to me about it and told me that it was child abuse.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would have told them to mind their own business.
The procedure is performed by MY doctor, on MY son, with My permission.
I don't see how their opinion would fit into the equation.
Its a matter of choice, that does not involve them. 
But then again, my husband says I can be stubborn and turn mean in a heart beat. 

I only brought up the comparison to show how far the animal laws are getting out of control. Docking tails and removing dewclaws are to avoid injury in the field. That is why it should be left up to the breeders. 
Then its up to the buyer to decide if they want to purchase a puppy that has had the procedure.
No law needed. Just common sense and preference.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

A must to cut the Tommy Gun ;D 8)

Global it matters digging some fun 

None need a infection or a odd returning clam

Clean is mean tight is right 

Real life a long swinging tail wild rose hips bleeds and creates more chances for a infection 

Where were we I was blasting never seen Glaciers Fish on and Waring bears?

these views none have seen

Mother God is so rewarding ;D


----------

